# adding actions



## fidola13 (Feb 11, 2013)

can LR add on actions like PS does? and if so how? thanks sara


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi Sara.  You can create a droplet in Photoshop, and set that as the 'after export' action in the Export dialog to run automatically after exporting a photo.

Is it Photoshop actions you specifically want to run?  Or what you trying to accomplish?


----------



## clee01l (Feb 12, 2013)

Somewhat analogous to PS Actions, Develop presets render a defined set of adjustments when applied to an image (in one click).  So, rather than moving development sliders to get the look that you want, you can choose a Develop preset Many develop presets are available from third parties for free and for fee.  A caution to Develop presets though. Since the Process version used in LR 4 is different from the Process version used in LR3, All third party presets need to be evaluated for the version that you have (In your case LR3.6)


----------



## fidola13 (Feb 13, 2013)

can you walk me thru adding a 3rd party preset. im new to lightroom & its been 5 years since i used PS due to a head injury so im a bit slow. onOne has addon for demo but cant figure out how to acces them. i use to use Bud Gins presets in PS. thanks sara


----------



## clee01l (Feb 15, 2013)

fidola13 said:


> can you walk me thru adding a 3rd party preset...onOne has addon for demo but cant figure out how to acces them.


Sara, It may take me a little bit of time to work up a walk-thru for the onOne presets but I will get back to you on this.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Feb 15, 2013)

Cletus, you are a real gentleman!!:hail:


----------



## fidola13 (Feb 15, 2013)

thanks


----------

